# GPS Collar



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

Has anyone used the Fi GPS collar? Pros/cons? I like the idea that you keep the device and can change the collar as the dog grows . It also doesn’t look overly bulky as some others. Any recommendations are appreciated . Thank you


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Yes, I have it. Works great in areas where you have phone coverage. Not really where phone coverage is spotty. Very long battery time. And yes, not bulky at all. For more country settings I use the Garmin.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

It is cell phone based.

garmin Alpha is satellite


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I just placed an order for the Fi 2 collar. Looks like they have a sale for $49. Ellie has been great and have not had a situation where she's run off, but my wife is terrified of letting her off leash in the woods even though I have been on daily hour + walks with her off leash for the past 4 months. I'm thinking the collar will give her piece of mind along with being a nice safety blanket all around for the "just in case". We have good cell tower coverage in the areas we run her , so I'm thinking it will perform well.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I have just read a story today, that a husky wearing a FI escaped, and someone thinking it was a wolf shut him. According to the story the metal piece in the FI collar protected the husky from the bullet well enough, he got hit but not severely, just slowed down. That enabled the owner to catch up with him (finding him via cellphone) and taking him to the vet, husky survived. 
Well hopefully it will never be needed, but still a good additional protection for our vizslas in my view. Mine have great recall, but i am still worried about simply physically not being able to come back to me, hence the collar. I go with them for whole weekend trips without ever having to bring the collar charger with me.
Oh, and tell your wife they now have very fancy collars you can order for the FI, not just the factory ones, they cost more than the device though lol.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow must have been a really low power gun for the fi device to deflect it enough. I’m very dubious about the thinking the dog was a wolf story. There are a lot of mean folks out there unfortunately. Great that it still worked and helped, I can’t wait to give it a “shot” ( pun intended) lol


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

We have had the Fi collar now for a few weeks and I have to say that we're loving it! It is a brilliant design on how it operates using a combination of the base station, wifi, bluetooth on your mobile phone, and last resort the LTE-M/GPS network. The battery is still in the 85% range after a few weeks of usage. The app works great although it always tries to match the dog's location with a street when we are in the woods, it is clearly by design as that is how people understand locations. It tracks our walks and records our steps and distance. You can opt in to the social aspects where you can compare your dog to others of the same breed or all breeds. We opted for the $99 per year service fee which covers the cellular network access charge. It even has an option for multiple users, they break it down into "owners" and "dog walkers". The roles are set up so that the dog walkers only have limited access to information. It is set up to allow owners to keep tabs on "dog walker" users while they are out with your dog. Very cool! So far I haven't found a downside and am confident in reccomending it to anyone who is looking for a gps collar.

I haven't been nervous of Ellie running off but it is nice peace of mind. I'm hoping that my wife will now have more courage to let her off leash in the woods when she is on her own with Ellie. We'll see!

Ellie posing with her Fi collar


----------



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> We have had the Fi collar now for a few weeks and I have to say that we're loving it! It is a brilliant design on how it operates using a combination of the base station, wifi, bluetooth on your mobile phone, and last resort the LTE-M/GPS network. The battery is still in the 85% range after a few weeks of usage. The app works great although it always tries to match the dog's location with a street when we are in the woods, it is clearly by design as that is how people understand locations. It tracks our walks and records our steps and distance. You can opt in to the social aspects where you can compare your dog to others of the same breed or all breeds. We opted for the $99 per year service fee which covers the cellular network access charge. It even has an option for multiple users, they break it down into "owners" and "dog walkers". The roles are set up so that the dog walkers only have limited access to information. It is set up to allow owners to keep tabs on "dog walker" users while they are out with your dog. Very cool! So far I haven't found a downside and am confident in reccomending it to anyone who is looking for a gps collar.
> 
> I haven't been nervous of Ellie running off but it is nice peace of mind. I'm hoping that my wife will now have more courage to let her off leash in the woods when she is on her own with Ellie. We'll see!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the update! I definitely think I will be ordering one! Is she wearing another collar along with the fi?


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@KMonty I'm sure you will be just as happy as we are! Next on my list is to get one of the nice biothane type Fi custom collars as Ellie likes to get wet now. She's sporting a Preventic anti-tick collar and the orange one is a an Educator EZ-900 e-collar. It is a great tool and has opened up a whole world for Ellie to explore safely with her trained on the e-collar for emergency recall.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

we got this type of the collar for the Fi for Miksa. it is very pretty in my view, lots of details. i picked to have it made from 2 different shade of orange.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

That's perfect @Gabica , where did you get your collar from?


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

on the Fi website there is a section, approved third party vendors, let me try sending the link. there is a huge selection there by now, costing more than the collar lol






Fi Smart Dog Collar | Store


Instantly track your dog’s location and monitor their activity. The world’s first collar with LTE technology, and 3-month battery life means less charging.




shop.tryfi.com





ours is from this one, but they are now way more vendors available than a year ago when i got it






Sexy Beast Dog Collars


Custom Dog Collars, Gear and Accessories Handmade With Love in the USA



sexybeastdogcollars.com


----------



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> @KMonty I'm sure you will be just as happy as we are! Next on my list is to get one of the nice biothane type Fi custom collars as Ellie likes to get wet now. She's sporting a Preventic anti-tick collar and the orange one is a an Educator EZ-900 e-collar. It is a great tool and has opened up a whole world for Ellie to explore safely with her trained on the e-collar for emergency recall.


----------



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

I will definitely get the waterproof one . Right now mine wears the Qualo silicone water proof collar with his ID tag . It’s great because he loves to go in the water . I’m definitely going to invest in the FI. I appreciate your review! I have also been doing some research on the e collar and was going to talk to my trainer about that next as my boy is approaching 6 months . He is already so strong and so fast . Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I ordered a Sexy Beast collar that @Gabica recommended. I like how they hold the Fi in a seperate link as to not exert tension on the device as it does when in-line with the stock collar. Also I couldn't resist the name. My wife will think I'm ordering some kink toy if she sees the credit card charge! lol


----------



## KMonty (May 5, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> I ordered a Sexy Beast collar that @Gabica recommended. I like how they hold the Fi in a seperate link as to not exert tension on the device as it does when in-line with the stock collar. Also I couldn't resist the name. My wife will think I'm ordering some kink toy if she sees the credit card charge! lol


😂😂


----------

